# [USA] LF: Series 2-4 FT: Series 2-4



## wrightfan (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi! I'm still looking for a bunch of cards from series 2-4 and have a bunch to trade! Here is what I have...

**Series 2**
108-Tommy
125-Gwen

**Series 3**
207-Mabel
209-Wendell x2
214-Don
238-Friga
245-Mac x3
263-Gaston x2
280-Victoria 

**Series 4**
306-Tommy
307-Gracie x2
312-Shrunk x2
326-Dizzy
327-Penelope x2
330-Croque
336-Pierce x2
350-Elmer
369-Sylvia x2
374-Tank
379-Nibbles x2

I am looking for...

**Series 2**
149-Whitney
167-Beau
173-Julian

**Series 3**
243-Drago
294-Maple

**Series 4**
333-Lolly
356-Pietro
362-Static
365-Peggy
386-Rosie

Thanks!


----------



## wrightfan (Aug 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## wrightfan (Aug 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## wrightfan (Sep 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## wrightfan (Sep 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## wrightfan (Oct 7, 2017)

Bump


----------

